# à ta \ votre guise



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Salut,

*à ta \ votre guise*

C' est faire quelque cose comme bon vous semble.

(1) Faites à votre guise !

Est-ce ... Fate proprio come vi piace! ?

(2) Personnalisez à votre guise votre site Web.

Est-ce ... Personalizzate proprio come vi piace il vostro sito Web?


----------



## underhouse

BenVitale said:


> Salut,
> 
> *à ta \ votre guise*
> 
> C' est faire quelque cose comme bon vous semble.
> 
> (1) Faites à votre guise !
> 
> Est-ce ... Fate proprio come vi piace! ? Fate come preferite!
> 
> (2) Personnalisez à votre guise votre site Web.
> 
> Est-ce ... Personalizzate proprio come vi piace il vostro sito Web? Personalizzate il vostro sito web a vostro piacimento.


----------



## Freigeist

On pourrait aussi traduire le premier exemple: Fate come vi pare!
Mais cette phrase a une connotation négative, je crois...


----------



## Necsus

Je dirais 


> (1) Faites à votre guise !
> Faccia come vuole!
> 
> (2) Personnalisez à votre guise votre site Web.
> Personalizzate il vostro sito Web come preferite/più vi piace.


surtout pour éviter la répétition de _'vostro'_.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante per il vostro aiuto!

Je voudrais traduire *n'en faire qu'à sa guise*. Cela veut dire "agir selon sa volonté"

Par exemple, *Il n'en fait qu'à sa guise."*

Est-ce ... (Lui) fa come ne vuole ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Fa solo di testa sua ?


----------



## Freigeist

BenVitale said:


> Grazie tante per il vostro aiuto!
> 
> Je voudrais traduire *n'en faire qu'à sa guise*. Cela veut dire "agir selon sa volonté"
> 
> Par exemple, *Il n'en fait qu'à sa guise."*
> 
> Est-ce ... (Lui) fa come ne vuole ?



Quindi credo che "Fa sempre/solo come gli pare" dovrebbe andar bene...

Salut!


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie per il vostro aiuto!

Je voudrais maintenant traduire: *Le gouvernement est au dessus de la loi et peut dépenser à sa guise, par quelque moyen que ce soit, pour faire prévaloir son point de vue.* _(Autrement dit, quand la fin justifie les moyens.)_

Pourrais-je dire: Il governo é sopra la legge e può spendere come gli pare, con qualunque mezzo, per fare prevalere il suo punto di vista?


----------



## Anaiss

BenVitale said:


> Pourrais-je dire: Il governo é sopra la legge e può spendere *come gli pare*, con qualunque mezzo, per fare prevalere il suo punto di vista?



direi "*a proprio piacimento*"..
"come gli pare" è più colloquiale ed è riferito più facilmente a una persona.
un saluto


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Anaiss said:


> direi "*a proprio piacimento*"..
> "come gli pare" è più colloquiale ed è riferito più facilmente a una persona.
> un saluto


 
Grazie tante per il tuo aiuto!


----------



## Anaiss

En tout cas, on peut utiliser " a proprio/suo piacimento"  pour une personne aussi, avec une forme de langage plus "soutenue".

ex: "Il mio superiore modifica gli orari di lavoro a suo piacimento."


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Anaiss said:


> En tout cas, on peut utiliser " a proprio/suo piacimento" pour une personne aussi, avec une forme de langage plus "soutenue".
> 
> ex: "Il mio superiore modifica gli orari di lavoro a suo piacimento."


 
Domanda: "piacimento" non si cambia al feminile o al plural?

Per esempio:

Jessica modifica i suoi orrari a .... ?


----------



## Freigeist

BenVitale said:


> Domanda: "piacimento" non si cambia al feminile o al plural?
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> Jessica modifica i suoi orrari a .... ?



Sì, è invariabile:

Jessica modifica i suoi orari a suo piacimento.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie.

Allora al plurale sarebbe: (Loro) modificano i loro orari a loro piacimento.


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Domanda: "piacimento" non si cambia al femminile o al plurale?
> 
> Per esempio:
> 
> Jessica modifica i suoi orrari a suo piacimento ?


No, non cambia, come _'a piacere'_. E generalmente si usa accompagnato dal pronome personale: _'a mio/tuo (ecc) piacimento'_. 

Oops...incrocio...


----------



## Anaiss

piacimento è un *sostantivo maschile*, e si usa al *singolare* in questa espressione. 
Non può diventare femminile, né plurale.

"*Jessica* cambia i propri orari _a *suo* piacimento_" ​

(ho usato "_propri_ orari" per non ripetere l'aggettivo in "suoi" orari /"suo" piacimento. 

NB: _proprio_ come aggettivo possessivo si può usare al posto dei possessivi "suo" 3° pers. sing. e "loro" 3° pers. plur.)

Può cambiare, invece, l'aggettivo possessivo che lo precede, "suo", in funzione del soggetto:

"*I direttori* cambiano gli orari di lavoro _a *proprio* piacimento_"​
*direttori*: sostantivo maschile plurale --> (3° pers. plurale)
*proprio*: agg. possessivo, maschile,(per piacimento, sostantivo maschile) plurale (per direttori, sostantivo plurale)


mentre in : "*Jessica* cambia i propri orari _a *suo* piacimento_" ​*
Jessica*: nome proprio femminile --> (3° pers. singolare)
*suo*: agg. possessivo, maschile (per piacimento, sostantivo maschile), singolare (per Jessica)



spero di essere stata comprensibile e utile...

EDIT: (ritardo con la connessione internet...non ho potuto vedere le risposte precedenti!!  )


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante Anaiss.


----------

